# What watch is everyone wearing?



## Elmie

Lets see what watches you guys are wearing.

Oh and I am a proud owner of a HDS Ultimate 60 as well.







Looking into getting an Omega Seamaster Chrono now.

But I love the Seiko, it has tiCN plating. Its hard as hell, just like flashlights with HAIII.


----------



## Frenchyled

Today I am wearing this one :






I have one Seiko sportura for sale, because I don't wear it..this one :


----------



## mccavazos

Luminox 3901

http://www.sporttek.co.uk/Luminox_3901.html


----------



## Darell

Junghans - solar, Ti, atomic, date. My first real watch.


----------



## cy




----------



## SolarFlare




----------



## Blades

I just picked up (in a trade)a Casio solar ProTrek Triple Sensor 60T(titanium). It is pretty cool. Does everything and then some, and weighs almost zilch. You just gotta love titanium! 

Some info: " Titanium bracelet- Tri fold buckle, fully adjustable. Triple sensor Casio Digital CompassDigital/Analogue. BAROMETER measurement & display range - 260 to 1100hPa (7.65 to 32.45 Hg). Display unit 1 hPa (0.05Hg). Measurement timing - Daily from midnight at three hour intervals (8 times per day) Cabration - manual measurement (button operation) barometric pressure history graph. THERMOMETER Range -10 to 60 C (14.00 to 140 F) Display unit - 0.1 C (0.2 F) ALTIMETER Range -700 "

I can't seem to get the photo uploaded. Oh well.


Blades


----------



## zespectre

I don't wear watches. I could never stand having something on my wrists. I did finally find that several companies are once again making fine pocket watches so I'm considering getting one of those.

Though I do have to say that Omega Seamaster Chrono is one COOL looking timepiece!


----------



## EricMack

This one, today


----------



## eart

I noticed that ever since I started carrying a cellphone (in '99) I no longer wear a wrist watch. What does a wristwatch provide that the cellphone watch doesnt?


----------



## billybright

25 years old and still going strong!


----------



## Lee1959

Wearing my Seiko SXK011J this afternoon, just came back from sitting with my wife for her 4th Chemo treatment for 4 hours and it is bright and cheery, and all the women there always comment on it and like it. 

A wrist watch not only gives the time, it is a statement, can add a touch of class, and finishes a mans wardrobe. Yes it is old school, but it still, says class, especially in higher business circles, look at top professionals, very few do not wear a wristwatch. The big exception is in lawyers, a most seldom wear an expensive watch during trials so as not to alienate the jury because they can also be a sign of affluence. 

Very few cell phone clocks I have ever seen are really all that accurate they are almost always a minute or two off but most people seem to be ok with close enough these days sadly to say. 






I wore this Citizen yesterday:


----------



## Flying Turtle

Here's my daily beater, a Vostok automatic. Rolex owners, eat your heart out. :laughing: 






When I think someone might see my watch I'll wear this Casio.






Geoff


----------



## Safety1st

I wear Seiko on my days off....

but on duty, my timepiece is a Traser H3 6506....


----------



## Spudman

Omega Seamaster Pro. Here is an old and not very good photo with my sebenzas.


----------



## Steve Andrews

At work I wear a Bill Yao-modded Seiko 007





Off duty I wear an Omega SMP 22545000


----------



## jeep44

I've got one of the Vostok Amphibians also-an unbeatable value for an automatic watch. Mine is a plain black faced model,with large, easy to read numbers. I also have a Rolex GMT Master II,but I seldom wear it.

I suppose it doesn't make much sense to carry a phone, and wear a watch,too, but mechanical watches appeal to my love of machinery,and I like to be able to quickly (and sometimes surreptitiously) check the time without appearing rude to others.


----------



## mossyoak

well i wear a timex helix ABT


----------



## bjn70

I'm wearing a Citizen Nighthawk today, on a black leather strap.

Right now I have 13 watches that I choose from for daily wear, and 5 more that I choose from for special purposes like working on my car, bicycling, etc. All of my watches were purchased for relatively low prices, no rich person stuff here. Of all of those watches, 5 are quartz, the rest are automatic. The automatics include Seiko 7s26, ETA 2824 and Citizen Miyota.

pmwf.com


----------



## daloosh

How apropos! Here is my brand new Bill Yaoized Seiko 007 (just got it yesterday!):






daloosh


----------



## stockae92

Casio DW5600C module 901

consistantly getting at least 3-4 days of wrist time everyweek, can't say the same for the rest of my watches


----------



## dbedit

What watch do I wear? Well that depends on the occasion. I wear a watch 24/7. yes bed shower everywhere it is as much an addiction as lights.
When I am local...A gold and stainless Rolex Submariner. Which is a nice, quality built watch, but very much worn as piece of jewelry not just a watch. Also a Paneri Luminor Submersible...A tank of a watch a bit heavy but for sure an eye catcher and very functional I like to wear it when I go Kayaking. 

When I travel...I stick with a stainless Luminox 3300 nice quality built quartz watch with a saphire crystal. Plain looking watch so I do not get unwanted attention. Due to my job I travel alot so this watch probably gets the most daily use.

The watch I want.... A Kobold from what I understand the best quality built watch America makes a full handmade watch and still somewhat unknow by the general public.

Q: What does a watch give you that a cell phone does not?
A: A dive timer <SMILE>


----------



## CLHC

An El Cheapo Casio. . .


----------



## Sigman

Seems my Casio DW-5600 G-Shock gets worn more than any others that I have!


----------



## bruner

Modified Timex. Now that I own a celphone, I don't carry the Timex much anymore.





Dan


----------



## snakebite

i dont wear one every day but when i do it a syncronar,bulova spaceview,or a relitively new bulova that came from a yardsale for 0.25
its from spectraphysics/laserplane.
kinda unique.
i have many odd led watches.


----------



## HighLight

daloosh said:


> How apropos! Here is my brand new Bill Yaoized Seiko 007 (just got it yesterday!):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daloosh



Who is this Bill Yao guy and what exactly does he have to do with watchs?
Does he customize them or make them more accurate etc? and where can you purchase his watchs?


----------



## Lee1959

Bill Yao does excellant work on watches, here is his website, he is highly recomended by every single person I have ever heard who had him work on a watch. I will when my wife gets better be getting one of his customs also, if he gets the maroon faces I asked him about .

http://www.mkiiwatches.com/


----------



## rugbymatt

I dont know if this counts since I don't wear it on my wrist but it is my favorite watch keeps great time, and is made by a Scottish, yes I said Scottish company.


----------



## Arcoholic

Sub 16610 when i am working, X-33 when i travel, Omega SMP GMT white when the mood strikes.


----------



## HighLight

Lee1959 said:


> Bill Yao does excellant work on watches, here is his website, he is highly recomended by every single person I have ever heard who had him work on a watch. I will when my wife gets better be getting one of his customs also, if he gets the maroon faces I asked him about .
> 
> http://www.mkiiwatches.com/



Thanks for the info. I'm going to browse that site..might find something I like


----------



## Filament

Seiko Marine Master - my all time favorite!






Sorry - couldn't get just the pic to work...


----------



## Morelite




----------



## IanJ

Citizen Titanium Skyhawk Eco-drive. I like the fact that it's solar powered, and includes a circular slide-rule around the crown. It does a bunch of cool things including swapping time zones, but the alarm tones are pretty quiet.


----------



## tracker870

Wow, some nice watches!
I like to not have to worry about banging my watch against a wall, or something. So, daily, I wear a Casio G-Shock GW-700A.
I have others for more formal occasions...


----------



## offroadcmpr

here is mine
its a casio wave sceptor. It tells time and has a alarm, which is pretty much everything that I need on a watch.


----------



## rscanady

Doxa Sub 750T everyday!



Ryan


----------



## helios

http://www.dotphoto.com/MemViewAlbum.asp?AID=3221123&Page=1

A watch has to have a soul, if it doesn't tick then it doesn't have a heart!
This is my Ball Engineer II GMT Automatic.
Best of both worlds, a ticking heart and 54 tritium micro-vails to light up the night.


----------



## helios

Okay, that didn't work well.
Whats easiest way to attach photo to post?
Thanks!


----------



## Mike Painter

zespectre said:


> I don't wear watches. I could never stand having something on my wrists. I did finally find that several companies are once again making fine pocket watches so I'm considering getting one of those.



It's pretty common to see a wrist watch without the band worn on a belt clip in the fire service.


----------



## morituri

I don't wear one. Everyone else has one, and I always have my Treo 650 with me wherever I go.


----------



## coldsolderjoint

A wrist watch also provides a second hand.. most cell phones dont (from what Ive seen)

I started wearing one when ever I was out of the house about 3 years ago because I became an EMT so you need a second hand to check pulses. 

I'm wearing a $75 watch I got from Sears on sale for $50. Relic is the brand name, its cheap, tough, and doesnt look that bad for my tastes/job/ income. 

I bought the extended plan for like $7 and you just keep bringing it back when it breaks. Mine never broke, but some of the "silver" wore off leaving a copper ring on my hand.. they exchanged it without a question.. 

idk.. works for me..


----------



## Lee1959

Relic is a tradename Fossil sells, I am not sure if they manufacture them, or ifit is a small company they bought out. You can pick them up at Fossil stores in the outlet malls real reasonable, usually around $15 for many models. Sometimes even less if they have a 2 for 1 sale. My wife has several of them and they do make them in full stainless steel, the models she buys since she has bad allergies, you have to look on them and it will say stainless steel not just stainless caseback. Hope this helps , my obscure trivia of the day.


----------



## Daniel Ramsey

My all around at work trusty watch is a Breitling Superocean with a stainless band and the black face,when I vacation and go swimming I have an identical though totally polished Superocean with a blue face and a blue sharkskin band.

For more formal occasions I have a Breitling Aerospace which is all titanium with solid gold markers on the bezel.
I also have a Citizen Blue Angels Navihawk.

I'l just grab some pics off of the web to show these. 
http://edit.store.yahoo.com/lib/movadobaby/276.jpg
http://i8.ebayimg.com/01/i/06/0b/8a/d7_12_sb.JPG


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## jbfla

I have more expensive ones and a bunch of less expensive ones.

The one I wear every day is the St. Moritz Pathfinder, with the titanium band...it's just like the old Timex ads...takes a lickin' and still keeps ti....., well, you know.  
http://www.st-moritz.com/pages/pathfinder.php

jb


----------



## Lee1959

Today I am wearing an old 70s Seiko 6119-6020 internal bezel diver on a nylon deployment strap.


----------



## bjn70

> It's pretty common to see a wrist watch without the band worn on a belt clip in the fire service.



Duluth Trading Company sells one like this. It has a piece that hangs from the belt and the watch head folds into it, so when you aren't looking at it the face of the watch is hidden in the case. To see the dial the watch folds out and faces upwards. Looks like it would be real convenient.


----------



## SolarFlare

Here's a few more, no, I'm not monitoring time around around the globe, its just all my auto's have stopped since I got the Suuntbserver now my every day watch  .


----------



## Amonra

this is mine http://www.sorelleronco.it/Prodotti/Orologi/Festina/sport/f8996.htm


----------



## lightlust

My wrist sports the geekiest of the lot so far:​ 


​


----------



## wquiles

I am wearing a Casio "Wave Ceptor", "Tough Solar"  watch, although I have the plastic band instead of the steel one shown there. Solar powered and adjusts itself to the correct time every night - basically a wear and forget it watch since it always has the "correct" time 

I am currently wanting to replace it since the plastic dome goes "above" the surface of the watch and it gets scratched up too easily. I wish I would have known prior to buying it . Otherwise a very nice watch 

Will


----------



## Nanook

I have about 7, but 65% of the time, I'm wearing the Orange Monster!





What is this, PMWF?


----------



## offroadcmpr

wquiles said:


> I am wearing a Casio "Wave Ceptor", "Tough Solar"  watch, although I have the plastic band instead of the steel one shown there. Solar powered and adjusts itself to the correct time every night - basically a wear and forget it watch since it always has the "correct" time
> 
> I am currently wanting to replace it since the plastic dome goes "above" the surface of the watch and it gets scratched up too easily. I wish I would have known prior to buying it . Otherwise a very nice watch
> 
> Will



I have the same problem. At first I was worried, but now I just don't care and will take it anywhere


----------



## coldsolderjoint

Lee1959 said:


> Relic is a tradename Fossil sells, I am not sure if they manufacture them, or ifit is a small company they bought out. You can pick them up at Fossil stores in the outlet malls real reasonable, usually around $15 for many models. Sometimes even less if they have a 2 for 1 sale. My wife has several of them and they do make them in full stainless steel, the models she buys since she has bad allergies, you have to look on them and it will say stainless steel not just stainless caseback. Hope this helps , my obscure trivia of the day.



That actually does help! 

Lol, well i guess I kinda got jacked, but oh well.. the watch has been good so far. 

I looked on the back sure enough "stainless steel caseback". 

I recently started working some hours at my old job, and had to wash some dishes in the 3 compartment sink. I forgot I had my watch on, and once it got wet, I figured oh well.. It seems that as I look at it now, Its appears to be RUSTING! lol.. maybe its because of the sanitizer or something.. 

Ill deffinatley check out the all stainless ones though.. thanks.


----------



## Charlie Fox

Same one I've been wearing since 2002 - my Rolex Submariner!


----------



## Planterz

Right now it's a H3/Traser P5900. Just got it. It's the cheapest tritium watch available, so it's no Luminox (although it's built in the same factory), but it gets the job done, and looks pretty nice despite the plastic case.

I hope to get a Luminox chronograph (823 probably) in the somewhat near future.


----------



## SJACKAL

eart said:


> I noticed that ever since I started carrying a cellphone (in '99) I no longer wear a wrist watch. What does a wristwatch provide that the cellphone watch doesnt?



Character.

The first thing I look at when I meet a man is his watch or shoes and the firmness of his handshake.


----------



## TimB

SJACKAL said:


> Character.
> 
> The first thing I look at when I meet a man is his watch or shoes and the firmness of his handshake.



Same here 

-Tim


----------



## amlim

SJACKAL said:


> Character.
> 
> The first thing I look at when I meet a man is his watch or shoes and the firmness of his handshake.


 
care to explain? thanks.


----------



## Flying Turtle

I've never quite equated the two. Please show me what watches equal character.

Geoff


----------



## lightlust

Flying Turtle said:


> I've never quite equated the two. Please show me what watches equal character.
> Geoff


This one. I'm not too proud to wear it in the dark.​ :laughing:




:laughing:​


----------



## bjn70

Lots of people are happy with plastic Eveready flashlights and Maglites, but some people know that there are better products out there. Same thing with watches. Actually I think you would have an easier time explaining to the average person that you have an interest in watches than explaining that you have an interest in flashlights. I have an interest in both. I have a lot of watches and a lot of flashlights. Where I draw the line is the interest in pens, I'm not quite there personally.


----------



## Flying Turtle

A very fine watch, lightlust. Is it tough to read the time with it bouncing on your wrist? You are, at the very least, a character. :laughing: I like that. By the way, I still have a watch similar to your LED one. I think it's a CompuChron. Bought it probably in '71 or '72 at KMart. Think I paid about $70, and for me that was a big purchase (still is).

Geoff


----------



## Lee1959

Spent a long day in the hospital with my wife and I had on this one today, a retro Citizen Dolphin she bought me for Christmas and I added the ricebead bracelet. 

I called it Rosebud since she also bought me a box of sour candy canes and put them in the stocking with the watch... 

Come on, Rosebud, get it? Citizen Cane (or Kane)... yeah she didnt laugh either thought it was too corny...


----------



## GarageBoy

Damn, I only have a Marathon Navigators and a Seiko SXK175 (need a semi dressy watch..)


----------



## rim74

Suunto X6HR


----------



## cosine

Cheapo Timex.

Here's the watch I'd like to get: http://www.princetonwatches.com/shop/SGEB59.asp


----------



## TimB

Flying Turtle said:


> I've never quite equated the two. Please show me what watches equal character.
> 
> Geoff



Why... MY watch, of course 






Seriously though...while a watch is incapable of defining character, it can be one of many factors that are considered when formulating a first impression.

Of course, first impressions are always biased and can be wrong. That having been said, I think we're all guilty of "judging a book by its cover" once in a while. How well do you look over that young man who comes to the door to take your teenage daughter out to the movies on a Saturday night? 

-Tim


----------



## Trashman

Cool thread. I don't wear a watch, but I sure do like looking at them!  Post #1 and #9 had watches that really caught my eye. Though, if I had to have one, I might go with Darell's. Ti is cool (hypoallergenic, too!), and I like that it's an atomic watch.


----------



## irjws

Seiko divers automatic, "black monster". Pretty good time keeper also +3 sec/D


----------



## xochi

What *is* 'Character'? 

I've heard you get it from being beaten with a hickory switch when you're a kid... Or from working with real tools, outside, in bad weather...:sweat:

Lately I've been wearing a cheap casio, really cheap (and damnit I just can't kill it , so I can't justify buying another watch! I drop the damn thing in a sewer and when I get home it's on the floor by the toilet...It's stalking me or something), it was 18 dollars at walmart but I've been eying a seiko sna 141 titanium military (quartz). Lotsa romance to automatics but impractical for me since I can't stand wearing a watch to bed and my nightstand is already cluttered with remote controls, flashlights and battery chargers:naughty: so theres no room (or money) for a winder. 

I love that 70s style LED watch, geeky, but certainly cool. Does it eat batteries the way they used too?

What I'd really like is a watch that has a calender, stopwatch, maybe a compass and countdown timer but absolutely *does not *tell time. Like the feature isn't there at all. I think it would be hoot explaining to people that I don't have the time because " my phone is in the truck and that no, that thing on my wrist doesn't tell time, that's what my phone is for..." :laughing: :devil:


----------



## Safety1st

TimB said:


> How well do you look over that young man who comes to the door to take your teenage daughter out to the movies on a Saturday night?
> -Tim



Don't ask..

My daughter is 14 years old....and we've had the occasional 'interest' from boys visiting the house...

Due to my profession, my previous profession and other factors...I'm afraid i'm a bit OTT at times...
You know...DNA tests, personality profiling..etc etc..






You just cant be too careful nowadays.....:naughty:


----------



## stevesurf

Which watch is this? It is amazing!



Elmie said:


> Lets see what watches you guys are wearing.
> 
> Oh and I am a proud owner of a HDS Ultimate 60 as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looking into getting an Omega Seamaster Chrono now.
> 
> But I love the Seiko, it has tiCN plating. Its hard as hell, just like flashlights with HAIII.


----------



## Safety1st

Steve..

It's a Seiko Sportura...SNL015

I have the model down from that....

They are superb...:wow:

have a look on ebay....:naughty:

cheers

Gary


----------



## SJACKAL

Flying Turtle said:


> I've never quite equated the two. Please show me what watches equal character.
> 
> Geoff



Its the same as clothes.


----------



## mobile1

An older Titanium Omega Seamaster (dual timer digital/analog), looks like this here


----------



## mountaineer

I have been wearing a Marathon TSAR for the last 9 months .

It is very rugged but it looses a few seconds a week . 


Kenny


----------



## guncollector

Had this one for a month or so now, and really enjoy it as an EDC watch.


----------



## Coop

lightlust said:


> My wrist sports the geekiest of the lot so far:​
> 
> 
> ​




I think I got you beat int the battle for the geekiest watch:






the Binary led watch... (I have the red led version) also sold at thinkgeek, but I payed 3 times as much at my local store  ) 
I wear my El Cheapo Timex once in a while too, when I'm in need of a chrono...


----------



## lightlust

MayCooper said:


> I think I got you beat int the battle for the geekiest watch:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the Binary led watch... (I have the red led version) also sold at thinkgeek, but I payed 3 times as much at my local store  )
> I wear my El Cheapo Timex once in a while too, when I'm in need of a chrono...



:bow::bow:Geeky indeed! Nothing more fun than eating a late Sunday breakfast at 1010:001111 o'clock (10:15 as shown above). I humbly concede. :bow::bow:


----------



## CroMAGnet

"And the geeek shall inherit the eaarrth!" Rush 2112

I like that green bezeled anniversary Rollie and have it on my wish list as my next watch. 

Currently been EDCing my 2tone Jubilee DateJust with whiteface and roman numerals.

Similar to this but 2tone jubilee bracelet




My ultimate choice though is the Yachtmaster, just like this one but  I'm not in the big HiD league yet


----------



## Lee1959

Spent the day at Silversticks, a local junior hockey tormanet with teams from all over the country and C



anada. Wore my silver Seiko 6119 diver today.


----------



## BF Hammer

I wear a lot of different watches. This Traser automatic is getting worn a lot lately, because it's my newest.


----------



## LumenHound

I've been wearing a HEUER Men's day/date model 980.004 every day for about 21 years now. Tough as nails and put together before HEUER was gobbled up by TAG because TAG coveted the "Official Timekeeper of F1 Racing" contract that HEUER had locked up.


----------



## GadgetTravel

The last few days Ive been wearing this one:

http://www.wempe100.de/images/uhren/uhr_sommerparty.jpg

Here is a view of the back of a very similar model with an identical movement from what I can tell:

http://www.gnomonwatches.com/images/NomosTangenteCBR2L.jpg


----------



## bubbacatfish

GadgetTravel said:


> The last few days Ive been wearing this one:
> 
> http://www.wempe100.de/images/uhren/uhr_sommerparty.jpg
> 
> Here is a view of the back of a very similar model with an identical movement from what I can tell:
> 
> http://www.gnomonwatches.com/images/NomosTangenteCBR2L.jpg



Clean simple lines, I like it. What the case size? It would be sweet for me if it was around 50mm but I'm sure that's just wishful thinking on my part...


----------



## GadgetTravel

bubbacatfish said:


> Clean simple lines, I like it. What the case size? It would be sweet for me if it was around 50mm but I'm sure that's just wishful thinking on my part...




No, much smaller. More of a dress watch really. It is about 35mm diameter and 45mm lug to lug. About 6.5 mm thick. It is hand wound, not an automatic. German made in Glashutte if that wasnt apparent from the link.


----------



## simbad

Suunto Vector, very usefull watch with compass, barometer, altimeter, thermometer and other normal functions in a digital watch like alarms and chronograph.


----------



## bubbacatfish

GadgetTravel said:


> No, much smaller. More of a dress watch really. It is about 35mm diameter and 45mm lug to lug. About 6.5 mm thick. It is hand wound, not an automatic. German made in Glashutte if that wasnt apparent from the link.



Thanks! I've been looking around for something slightly bigger than my TSAR (it looks, to me, somewhat small on my wrist), your watch reminded me of a Zeno XXXL that I've been thinking about but at 55mm it may be too big...


----------



## yuandrew

Still got my Green and Pink Timex Triathlon from what must be darn near 9 years ago. Lots of scratches on the face and most of the letters are worn off.

This is my only watch that has lasted so long. I had another digital sports watch my cousin bought me in Hong Kong the year before I got my Timex but I manage to break that after 3 months.

Edit: Pic


----------



## 22HERTZ

Wish I knew how to work this camera better


----------



## amlim

TimB said:


> Why... MY watch, of course
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously though...while a watch is incapable of defining character, it can be one of many factors that are considered when formulating a first impression.
> 
> Of course, first impressions are always biased and can be wrong. That having been said, I think we're all guilty of "judging a book by its cover" once in a while. How well do you look over that young man who comes to the door to take your teenage daughter out to the movies on a Saturday night?
> 
> -Tim


 
Errr.... Aren't we suppose to interogate him after frisking him ? :laughing: :rock:


----------



## TimB

Absolutely 

-Tim


----------



## Sakugenken

I have a couple of antiques but alternate between these two:








at night (at home) this one:


----------



## stogiez

Lee1959 said:


> Very few cell phone clocks I have ever seen are really all that accurate they are almost always a minute or two off but most people seem to be ok with close enough these days sadly to say.


 
Nothing fancy, just a Casio Waveceptor here.

I checked my cell phone against the Waveceptor and a couple of other "atomic" clocks and they are within 1/10 second apart. With the cell phone changing first. I imagine that my cell phone provider (Sprint) along with others (maybe) use this method to ensure billing accuracy. No way to adjust the time on the phone. When I change time zones, the phone display changes right with it.

I suppose that the cell phone changes first because the signals are probably received faster due to close proximity of cell towers rather than a single signal source. Now I have to worry about my cell phone being "atomic" too.


----------



## Ready

Here is my "adventure watch," basically anytime I am out of the office:





This has been a very good watch that will take a beating and still be on time.

And this is my titanium "office watch" light and tough, yet good looking:





Ready


----------



## savumaki

:huh2: NONE


----------



## sideman7

I alternate between a Tag S/el and this titanium Junghans:




I believe this is the first production atomic watch.


----------



## TBY

Omega Seamaster Aqua Terra automatic


----------



## offroadcmpr

stogiez said:


> Nothing fancy, just a Casio Waveceptor here.
> 
> I checked my cell phone against the Waveceptor and a couple of other "atomic" clocks and they are within 1/10 second apart. With the cell phone changing first. I imagine that my cell phone provider (Sprint) along with others (maybe) use this method to ensure billing accuracy. No way to adjust the time on the phone. When I change time zones, the phone display changes right with it.
> 
> I suppose that the cell phone changes first because the signals are probably received faster due to close proximity of cell towers rather than a single signal source. Now I have to worry about my cell phone being "atomic" too.




The clock on my old roomates cell phone wouldn't even work unless he had service. I'm not sure what model it was though.


----------



## Trashman

Lee1959 said:


> Very few cell phone clocks I have ever seen are really all that accurate they are almost always a minute or two off but most people seem to be ok with close enough these days sadly to say.



I think most, if not all, Nokias have the "automatic update of time and date" feature. My guess is that it's basically atomic time. My phone is always right on the button with the time and date, no setting necessary. I would think other brands also have this incorporated into their phones.

I think the feature is turned off by default, but it's easy to turn it on through the "settings" menu. 


Great thread, folks!


----------



## stockae92

Casio G-Shock DW5700 20th Anniversary


----------



## GhostReaction

My EDC watch 
http://www.luminox.net/home/html/lineup/seals2_spec.html

Also known as model 8302 / Navy Seal Ultimate Dive Series

Irony; but I will only wear model 3401 (stealth)for scuba and swimming cause it has a screw down crown
http://www.luminoxwatchstore.com/html/usaf_stealth_catalog.html


----------



## Wingerr

Blades said:


> I just picked up (in a trade)a Casio solar ProTrek Triple Sensor 60T(titanium). It is pretty cool. Does everything and then some, and weighs almost zilch. You just gotta love titanium!
> Blades



I've got one of those, but with a strap- I'm trying to find out if there's any places that sell the Ti bracelet for it, because I find the stiff resin strap very poorly contoured. It pretty much closes up in a circle rather than an oval like the better ones I've seen, so it's either binding on my wrist or tends to rotate merry-go-round fashion. Ti or not, I'm ready to try any other type, just because this one just doesn't work for me-

Problem is that they use an odd reverse strap setup; hard to describe, but basically it doesn't allow any normal kind of replacement to be used. Haven't been able to find any place that sells replacement bands, so I'm about ready to buy another watch with the Ti band instead.


----------



## Wingerr

[doubled up-]


----------



## DCFluX

Casio wave-ceptor. 

Been working like a champ, hasn't left my wrist in 2 years.

I wish they would make a new model that you could disable the DST for us poor *******s that live in Arizona. I would also like a inset lens that is less prone to scratching.


----------



## Lee1959

had a funeral to go to today so I wore the dress Seiko my wife bought me for our 5th anniversary 20 + years ago now. Not exactly my favorite style (its a tad small), but is a favorite still since it makes her happy when I wear it for dress.


----------



## GadgetTravel

At some point I will learn how to post pictures. In the meantime, switched watches today and am wearing one like this:

http://www.brittons-watches.co.uk/NEW_SITE/ShowPic.asp?ref=01650.jpg

Breitling Old Navitimer in stainless and gold. Mine has a tan strap instead of the darker one in the picture however.


----------



## vic303

Citizen LCD Chrono Promaster.


----------



## pathalogical

I've been wearing my Ironman watch for over ten years. I've been looking at a new Timex, the one with the digital compass built in. Anyone have one of these ? Is the compass accurate ?


----------



## HighLight

I don't own one but I'd love to have one of the watchs from "Ball Watch Company". Their watchs have super fantastic self iiluminating tritium hands and numerals. I previously thought only Luminox had that but these Ball watchs use more tritium and more color tritium on thier dial faces. Super expensive (for me) at $1200.00-$2000.00 +

http://www.ballwatchusa.com/EngineerMasterIIChronometerLE.htm


----------



## Jumpmaster

Lately, the Seiko SKX 033 I bought from a kind CPF'er...

Today, the Glycine Airman (as below, but with maroon Zulu band):





Mine doesn't have the red hand for the 3rd time zone...

JM-99


----------



## GeoffChan

I have a Casio Protrek and a Polar F11

Geoff


----------



## stockae92

Casio G-Shock GW1500 atomic solar


----------



## cobb

Wow, lots of nice watches. No one has one of those calculator/databank or fossel watches?

I just have a few cheap ones myself. A B&W casio camera watch, winchester pocket watch, timex ironman which buttons has fallen off, a analog and digital with reverse display timex and an old talking watch from radio shack in the mid 80s. It took 4 button cells every 6 months and when they eliminated murcery cells, that watch costs 12 bucks to get new batteries for it. Hearing aid cells dont work in it. The camera watch takes poor quality photos, only 100 per battery, but has 4 alarms and nice readable display. The dual display timex has no hourly chime. THe ironman is difficult to push the buttons with your finger nails. Had a simple timex reverse display digital watch, but dad broke it. 

My mom has a digital led watch, very small and gold band. It takes 2 button cells every 6 months. The display is only on for a few seconds then goes off. I think those led, binary watches would be nice if they stayed illuminated.


----------



## Lee1959

Wearing my Timex vibrating alarm watch today as I have several things I have to do at specific times and it is a great unobtrusive reminder.


----------



## tiktok 22

Hi Cobb,

Got a Casio databank 150 on right now. Had it now for about eight years. It's not exactly the most stylish watch available, but it's extremely practical.

BTW: Does anyone remember the casio databanks that had a flip-up analog display with the databank portion underneath? It was the most attractive databank for dress I have ever seen but can no longer find this model.


----------



## cobb

Lee1959, the vibrating really works for you? I bought a cheap no name watch at a disability mail order store that vibrates every other second for 30 seconds when you set the alarm. Unless the band is on tight or in a pocket of some tight fitting pants, I dont feel it. I find placing it on a table and having it vibrate does make a good rattle like noise that gets my attention. 

I had the idea to buy a vibrating alarm clock that runs on batteries and jam it in a pocket to use to wake me when I nap off the clock at work.


----------



## Lee1959

Yeah, it works well enough for me, I have used it when out for a camp in a hunting area where I dont want a loud alarm. I am a fairly light sleeper too though. I have had a couple other vibrating type alarms that did not work well enough for me either.


----------



## Deanster

I've been alternating the Black Monster and my shiny new Luminox Ana-digi, which I like very much (though I have a few notes for the designers, should I ever meet them...)

I moved pretty seriously into automatics a couple years ago, after a disaster with early Eco-drive Citizens - run great for a couple years, then the batteries have cycled too many times - I understand they're better now, but I've got ~$600 in non-functioning, out-of-warranty Eco-drives, and I'm not eager to give them another shot. Now I find that having one automatic is awesome, but more than one is really tough - I'm always finding them wound down, in need of re-setting, etc. 

I've done more watch-setting in the last two years than in the previous 20. Soooo, I'm back on the quartz bandwagon - my new goal is to get the crappy quartz versions from Omega and Breitling... 

I really do like my Black Monster, though, and a Ball GMT tritium would be a nice addition as well. But not this year (says the CFO).



As for character, no single element defines an individual. That said, you can get a pretty decent indication by looking at the basics. While you can be led astray (millionaire in grungy pants, sloppy car, timex and ratty shoes), most of us don't have the time or energy to learn everything about each person we meet. 

Snap judgments are the rule, rather than the exception, and external appearances are what everyone who meets you has to work with if they're not willing to spend a couple hours getting the 'real story'. 

Shoes tell you what that person expects to encounter that day - work boots, sneakers, shiny leather dress shoes, etc. all say a TON about the individual's intentions for the immediate future, and if seriously ill-chosen, might tell you something about the judgement or well-informed status of that person. 

Watches are most often the only jewelry that a man will wear, other than his wedding ring (which is so likely to represent the wife's taste rather than his that it's a poor indicator, IMHO), and like the shoes, tell you at least a bit about what the guy expects to do, and the condition tells you a bit about what he's been doing. 

Handshake, eye contact, car (esp. the condition of the interior), etc. all give info about the individual. None tell the whole story, and any can be misleading, but if most or all point one direction, you've got a place to start.


----------



## GadgetTravel

I dont think that watches say anything about character. I might also say that most people really dont know enough about watches to know what you are wearing anyway if it is an automatic unless it is a Rolex, which everyone has heard about. One place I have seen a difference though is not surprisingly, a watch store. Having gone into watch stores wearing a Timex Ironman and a Jaeger LeCoultre, I can say the reaction from the sales people is way, way different.


----------



## alvin70

For me its always between my Casio Sea-Pathfinder or my Seiko Monster. To be honest, i've contemplated 2 years before purchasing the Seiko. I've always like big watches but they can be kind of heavy sometimes, therefore the Casio is ideal, large but not heavy on the wrist, as for my Seiko Monster, i've recently change the stainless steel strap to the resin strap, much lighter and more user friendly, all i can say IMHO are that these 2 watches gives me the best of both world, Digital & Anolog( Automatic ) technology,






regards,

alvin


----------



## PJD

[email protected] said:


>



I'm wearing a Traser H3 Diver watch with an orange face that's VERY similar to Bart's watch, except the case is black, not stainless, and the tritium vials in the hands and hour markers are blue (with orange at 12 o'clock only), not orange and green. 

PJD


----------



## stockae92

Casio G-Shock DW5300


----------



## MrThompson

Omega Speedmaster Pro. Since I purchased it last summer, the rest of my Swiss watches and Black Monster are on winders now.


----------



## carrot

Seiko Kinetic something...


----------



## Lee1959

Wearing my Telux Trident today, the watch my wife got me on our first anniversary (or second, can't remember it has been so long ago, but I wont admit that to my wife, lol ).

Its on its second bracelet the first wore out.


----------



## stockae92

Casio G-Shock G5600 "Solar Viper" w/ a green LCD


----------



## RonnieBarlow

Casio G-Shock. Model GW-002KA.


----------



## TENMMIKE

g-shock ,the original type . toughest watch going.


----------



## heathah

I usually wear one of these two







*Edit: Sorry, I couldn't get this link to show up.*

or one of the other Fossil watches I have.

These are the ones I found a picture of:


----------



## stockae92

Casio G-Shock GW1500


----------



## spud

I've been wearing this for the last eleven years.


----------



## bruner

11 years, wow. Looks like it's in mint condition. Nice watch.


----------



## alvin70

I was checking the Luminox shop yesterday for the varieties available, i have to say they look nice but the prices were obviously outrageous, their claim was bcoz of the Euro dollar went up. What does an American made watch have to do with the Euro dollar fluctuating? Really regret selling of my Luminox back than, sigh.....


----------



## [email protected]

The Luminox and the H3 watches are made in the same (European) factory I think.


----------



## alvin70

Ok, thanks for the info, the Luminox watches are really nice but their prices are kind of outrageous locally, :mecry: 





[email protected] said:


> The Luminox and the H3 watches are made in the same (European) factory I think.


----------



## Jefff

Still Enjoying my skytimer Auto... 









And looking forward to wearing a watch I just traded one of my Seiko's for.. 
A Citizen Navihawk Promaster blue angels watch..
Should be in the mail box today .. This will be my first Citizen watch..


----------



## alvin70

Nice Citizen watch Jeff, i myself am contemplating a Citizen Pro Diver, now looking around for the best prices, hope to get 1 soon,  

alvin

There is no need to quote directly after the post you are quoting...


----------



## tiktok 22

My Citizen: BJ2000-09E


----------



## alvin70

Very nice,


----------



## Lee1959

Alvin, I think if you look you can find the Luminoxs at better prices than on their store, I have seen them occasionally at much more reasonable prices depending upon the model. 

I am wearing this Citizen today, I like the retro cushion case designs best of all watch cases.


----------



## alvin70

Thanks Lee1959 for the info, i too feel that its cheaper to purchase them online but my setback is that i don't own any credit card therefore that will be an issue. So my only option will be getting it locally or second hand, as locally the prices is outrageous, i'm not let much with an option, :mecry: 


regards, 

alvin


Alvin, please don't quote with pics in the next post, as said before.... :candle:


----------



## kidatari

All these nice watches, holy-moly!

My job necessitates that I wear a watch with a non-metallic body/band, so I have two Timex expeditions watches- One red/black and the other green/white. 

One day I'll divert some funds from the car part/flashlight/knife fund to a nice watch


----------



## JasonC8301

Jefff - I have a similar watch to the Blue Angels one. I have the Thunderbird edition one. I was messing around with it when I first got it about 5 years ago and I messed up the hands so they were always offset until I sent it in for battery replacement/repair/depth testing. That operation cost me ~$55 or so dollars ($40 for the service and $15 2nd day air to them.) I like it; its my work/most used watch. 






I wore my Tag today, more low key than the Citizen and draws less attention from the general public. Its more common for someone to comment on my Surefire's than my watches though, LOL.


----------



## alvin70

Sorry [email protected], point noted.


----------



## vinn

Wearing a Vostok Europe


----------



## Jefff

Well it showed up in the mail.. I love it.. Here are some pics I took my self of the Citizen Blue Angels.. very cool watch I put a different bracelet on it just to make it more mine. Thanks for the comments and the thunder bird one is very cool .. 

















Here are a couple of others I wear also.. 





And some more.. lol


----------



## glock_nor_cal

Took this yesterday on Lanikai Beach.
http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f392/connollyck/100_1174.jpg
Omega Seamaster Professional. Looks like a Corona Commercial huh? Ahh...


----------



## Steve Andrews

Yukk!
A Quartz SMP....was the Auto out of stock?


----------



## wquiles

tiktok 22 said:


> My Citizen: BJ2000-09E


I just have the same exact watch for sale on Ebay 

Great watch!. I just don't use much at all 

Will


----------



## glock_nor_cal

I wanted a quartz for my dive watch for the accuracy Its beautiful. I don't mind quartz at all. It was a graduation gift.


----------



## tiktok 22

wquiles,

I have to admit, I don't weare my Citizen Aqualand as much anymore because it's so darn HEAVY. I still love it though.


----------



## stockae92

Casio G-Shock G2310

the "AvP" G-Shock


----------



## GunCulture

Basic G10, cheap understated and fairly rugged.

Just like me!


----------



## wquiles

tiktok 22 said:


> wquiles,
> 
> I have to admit, I don't weare my Citizen Aqualand as much anymore because it's so darn HEAVY. I still love it though.


That is "exactly" why I am selling it. It is awesome in what it does, but since I am not actively diving, I don't need anything this big/heavy. This is why I am trying to buy a Traser/Luminox in Titanium since they are much lighter 

Will


----------



## daloosh

All I have to add to this thread (my watch is on the first page) is that glock nor cal, you suck. Boy do I miss Hawaii, especially since we got 18-20 inches last weekend...

daloosh



glock_nor_cal said:


> Took this yesterday on Lanikai Beach.
> http://i51.photobucket.com/albums/f392/connollyck/100_1174.jpg
> Omega Seamaster Professional. Looks like a Corona Commercial huh? Ahh...


----------



## Barefootone

My Ole buddy for 40 years, my most dependable watch for sure!>






<Hamilton Piping Rock.



<Zippo chronograph.


----------



## glock_nor_cal

The Explorer is the Rolex I'm most interested in. I tried one on in the jewlery store the other day and was a bit dissapointed that the bezel didn't rotate. I actually use that feature sometimes. Overall the Explorer is a great looking watch. I was really unimpressed with the Submariner. Gold/Silver band and Black face with diamonds. Man what an ugly watch. And its even thicker that my SMP. It's not like I'm going to have to worry about buying a rolex for quite a few years, but I like my Omega more and more every day. Its really grown on me. Anyone got rolex suggestions?


----------



## GadgetTravel

glock_nor_cal said:


> The Explorer is the Rolex I'm most interested in. I tried one on in the jewlery store the other day and was a bit dissapointed that the bezel didn't rotate. I actually use that feature sometimes. Overall the Explorer is a great looking watch. I was really unimpressed with the Submariner. Gold/Silver band and Black face with diamonds. Man what an ugly watch. And its even thicker that my SMP. It's not like I'm going to have to worry about buying a rolex for quite a few years, but I like my Omega more and more every day. Its really grown on me. Anyone got rolex suggestions?



I have to say I just dont get Rolexes. Obviously a personal thing. I just think you can get better value from companies like Omega, Breitling, Glashutte, JLC and others. Many people disagree obviously, a lot of people hate Breitlings for instance, which I really like. 

Of the Rolexes, I really like the submariner and the simple datejust. I think that if you were looking at a sub with diamonds that could be the problem, I think that craps up its very clean lines. The stainless sub, or the gold and stainless with the blue face (and no diamonds) are classics and really nice watches. I just think that for 6K I would be tempted to get a JLC compressor or a used Audemars Piquet Royal Oak or V&C Overseas.


----------



## Barefootone

Hello,
Just a note about my Rolex Explorer. My Explorer is a model 1016 which is not made any longer, it is 40 years old. It does not have a bezel that rotates and as you mentioned the newer model Explorer does not rotate either. If you are interested in a bezel that rotates, I believe the GMT Master has this feature.
As to what I see in my Rolex Explorer it has been dependable, kept perfect time for 40 years and it's only been serviced _once. _
I hope this has helped.
Jeff



glock_nor_cal said:


> The Explorer is the Rolex I'm most interested in. I tried one on in the jewlery store the other day and was a bit dissapointed that the bezel didn't rotate. I actually use that feature sometimes. Overall the Explorer is a great looking watch. I was really unimpressed with the Submariner. Gold/Silver band and Black face with diamonds. Man what an ugly watch. And its even thicker that my SMP. It's not like I'm going to have to worry about buying a rolex for quite a few years, but I like my Omega more and more every day. Its really grown on me. Anyone got rolex suggestions?


----------



## glock_nor_cal

Barefootone said:


> As to what I see in my Rolex Explorer it has been dependable, kept perfect time for 40 years and it's only been serviced _once. _
> I hope this has helped.
> Jeff


lol, well, i guess that speaks for itself. I love my watch, but I really want an automatic (something to save for), and I think it's going to be a rolex. Thanks for the reply.
God 40 years ago you paid what, 400bucks for it?


----------



## Barefootone

Hey glock_nor_cal,
You are very close to the ball park price of what I paid. As a point of reference for you this particular Rolex Explorer is what collectors call the original Explorer model #1016. You have probably noticed that there are some differences in design between the two Explorers. My Explorer is a collector's piece and has a value that is equal to or higher than a new Explorer. Here is a 1016 Explorer on Ebay.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=8906853214&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1
Yes Rolex is expensive and it's not like there aren't other great watches out there. I believe you get what you pay for in this life and as far as I'm concerned for longevity and dependability Rolex is it for me. I  at no one for what he or she may perceive in the value of a watch.
Jeff




glock_nor_cal said:


> lol, well, i guess that speaks for itself. I love my watch, but I really want an automatic (something to save for), and I think it's going to be a rolex. Thanks for the reply.
> God 40 years ago you paid what, 400bucks for it?


----------



## Flying Turtle

I can remember my father ranting and raving when he learned my brother paid it seems like about $250 for a Rolex at an Army PX in 1963. He's still wearing that watch today.

Geoff


----------



## ACMarina

I got my Traser P6506 a couple of days ago and just got it sized yesterday afternoon - I've since checked twice, moving my arm to try to feel the watch there and finally having to pull my sleeve to look, because it's so light I don't even feel it on my wrist. Ti = excellent!!

I'll get some glamour shots later and post them..


----------



## John N

ACMarina said:


> I got my Traser P6506 a couple of days ago and just got it sized yesterday afternoon - I've since checked twice, moving my arm to try to feel the watch there and finally having to pull my sleeve to look, because it's so light I don't even feel it on my wrist. Ti = excellent!!
> 
> I'll get some glamour shots later and post them..



Can you confirm if the bezel is Ti? Some of the pictures makes it look like a different material.

BTW, maybe you could give us an update on how you like the P6506 Ti?

Thanks,

-john


----------



## Kimper

http://img69.imageshack.us/my.php?image=knifeandwatchcloseup0wh.jpg


----------



## daloosh

Welcome to CPF Kimper, why dontcha stay awhile!

Nice Brend! (maybe a little smaller next time)

oh yeah, like your Omega, too, but the Brend is beautiful.

welcome again,
daloosh


----------



## Chronos

I have a Rolex stainless datejust that I've had for almost 16 years. Has an 18k bezel, and a navy face with gold roman numerals. This was a wedding present from my wife. She had it built at a Rolex dealer who did these one-offs for customers. I heard they were dropped as a Rolex dealer a few years later for just this practice. Interesting, unique watch.

My other nice watch is my Breitling superOcean (Steelfish). Stainless, pearl face, supposed to be water resistant to 5000' though I haven't been that deep lately 

My knock around watch is a Nixon SuperRover with a red face. Great watch for the price.


----------



## charliek

Citizen Calibre 8700

http://www.citizenwatch.com/COA/Eng...y=COA&Language=English&ModelNumber=BL8004-53E


Love it to death!


----------



## Double_A

Tudor Submariner or a Blancpain Military Dial Moonphase


----------



## Rob187

Suunto Observer.


----------



## picard

I have citizen eco-drive calibre 8700 model BL8000-54A. I am saving money to buy swiss Oris Diver watch TT1 chronograph.


http://www.citizenwatch.com/COA/English/detail.asp?Country=COA&Language=English&ModelNumber=BL8000-54A


----------



## clipse

Citizen Nighthawk, stainless.


----------



## dragoman

Probably the watch I wear the most is my Tag-Heuer formula one (have it on now).

Watch I most want - prob an Omega Seamaster 007 edition

dragoman


----------



## stockae92

Seiko 300m Tuna Can


----------



## Dreamer

Suunto Vector & Tag Heuer F1 Chronograph.


----------



## 700club

Currently enjoying a Seiko Orange Monster.


----------



## WNG

Currently in rotation:
Seiko Black Monster Dive Auto
Zodiac Marine Life Dive Auto (authentic Zodiac, pre bankruptcy run)
Standard Casio G-Shock chrono

Also have a host of nice, inexpensive quartz models from various brands, but all their batteries have died. Too lazy to replace the batteries, hence the autos.
hahahah!


----------



## Flea Bag

In rotation:

1. Casio G-Shock Frogman Titanium "Black Helios"
2. Omega Seamaster GMT
3. Polar RS200 Heart Rate Monitor
4. Replica Franck Muller "Crazy Hours"

Just to admire, never worn!:
1. Omega Speedmaster "Broad Arrow"


----------



## NoFair

1. Traser 6502 with Nato band, just got it from LA Policegear and I love it. Getting a longer band for it to use with the dry-suit when diving in winter.
2 and 3 Casio Sea-Pathfinder Twin Sensor one in Titanium and one normal with resin band. Both go diving, but the Ti is rare and looks better.
4. Titanium more dressy watch, I think it is a Seiko (or Citizen..)
5. A Casio G-shock that has survived everything thrown at it for 15 years. Gets used when chemicals or other material is likely to damage watch..

+ a few others that don't get used at the moment.


----------



## Uncaged

I rotate between an Edox Class 1 Day Date Titanium 8300S and Citizen ATTESA BY0040-51F every day.

I also have 2 Casio G-Shocks that I rotate when I go to the gym.


----------



## chris_786

Just looked at a Omega speedmaster / moonwatch. Think I'm going to buy it come bonus time.


----------



## Capolini

Unlikely that anyone on here[or elsewhere for that matter!] has my watch,most probably don't want it, if you did you could NOT get it anymore!!!

I have a Jimi Hendrix watch that I got in 1997, Two[2] years after Al Hendrix gained rights to Jimi's music!

Here is a couple of pics. of Al Hendrix[Jimi's Father] and I in April and May of 2000 in his home in Seattle, Wa.


----------



## jasonbulb

Capolini said:


> Unlikely that anyone on here[or elsewhere for that matter!] has my watch,most probably don't want it, if you did you could NOT get it anymore!!!
> 
> I have a Jimi Hendrix watch that I got in 1997, Two[2] years after Al Hendrix gained rights to Jimi's music!
> 
> Here is a couple of pics. of Al Hendrix[Jimi's Father] and I in April and May of 2000 in his home in Seattle, Wa.



Wow! I just had to respond here and say that is awesome. If you don't mind me asking, how did you get to know Al?


----------



## Capolini

jasonbulb said:


> Wow! I just had to respond here and say that is awesome. If you don't mind me asking, how did you get to know Al?



The short answer is in 1983[after a trip to Seattle[1982] and the U. of Washington] I called him and he seemed to like me! 

I also have an autographed pic. by Al of Jimi preparing for concert in Seattle in May of 1969, A half dozen Christmas cards, a few letters and another pic. of me Holding one of Jimi's Guitars in Al's House!

My Two older brothers saw Jimi On 4.12.1969 at the Spectrum in Philadelphia. I have Two close up and awesome pictures from that concert that I would NEVER sell or duplicate.

Where in Pennsylvania do you live?

Ciao,,,,,,,,,,,Roberto


----------



## JBE

For work or play, a well-worn Casio G-Shock Gulfman (has a titanium back). I believe the model number is G-9100 for those who are interested. 

I also have a stainless steel Invicta Automatic Pro Diver's watch that I wear when I play dress-up. Can't remember what the model number on it is though.


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## brawler1588

My everyday watch is the Casio G-SHOCK MUDMAN G9300 it has so many great features





Tough Solar Power
Shock Resistant
Mud Resistant
Case & buttons are sealed to prevent mud, dirt and dust from getting into the watch
200M Water Resistant
Digital Compass
Measures and displays direction as one of 16 points 
Measuring range: 0 to 359 degrees
Measuring unit: 1 degree20 seconds continuous measurement
Graphic direction pointer
Bidirectional calibration and northerly calibration function
Magnetic declination correction
Thermometer
Display range: -10 to 60 C (14 to 140 F)
Display unit: 0.1 C (0.2 F)
Moon Data (moon age of specific date, moon phase graph)
Full Auto EL Backlight with Afterglow
World Time 
31 time zones (48 cities + UTC), city code display, daylight saving on/off
4 Daily Alarms & 1 Snooze Alarm
Hourly Time Signal
1/100 Second Stopwatch
Measuring capacity: 999:59’59.99”
Measuring modes: Elapsed time, split time, 1st-2nd place times
Countdown Timer 
Measuring unit: 1 second 
Countdown range: 24 hours
Countdown start time setting range: 1 minute to 24 hours 
(1-minute increments ans 1-hour increments)
Full Auto Calendar (Pre-programmed until the year 2099)
12/24 Hour Formats
Button operation tone on/off
Accuracy: +/- 15 seconds per month
Storage Battery: Solar Rechargeable Battery
Battery Level Indicator
Power Saving Function
Approx. BatteryLife: 8 months on full charge (without further exposure to light)


----------



## MarioP

Breitling Superocean blue face
Raymond Weil Freelancer
Luminox Blackout


----------



## geoturtle

Between a cell phone, clock in the car, many devices at home with clocks, and two computers at work, I don't usually wear a watch. I have a Timex (analog), but seldom wear it.


----------



## wle

1984 seiko sports 100







wle


----------



## MGRS

Work: Suunto Vector


----------



## Obi Kenobi

My everyday is a Swiss Army Victorinox, however I have a Breitling that I inherited from my dad that I am looking to get restored.


----------



## Anybodysguess

Seiko scuba divers


----------



## AMD64Blondie

2008 25th Anniversary Casio G-Shock GW-5525A.


----------



## ro63rto

Rotate between

Breil Ducati One





Seiko 5





Citizen Wingman





Sector 155





And Jaragar "Monaco"


----------



## Eadward

I'm wearing the Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean right now. Love it.


----------



## fyrstormer

I wear this:


----------



## flashstar

just a regular g-shock


----------



## Boss Hoss

My favorite and am wearing today is my Panerai PAM 086 the others that I wear most often are my S&G Blue face Submariner and a Baume Mercier chronograph with a metal bracelet...


----------



## 5S8Zh5

_______


----------



## CrazyIvan2011

Wearing this today...love the DeepBlue's






[/url]https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13633224814/[/IMG]


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## thinkFlashlights01

I like to wear my Vestal Brig.


----------



## clintb

Suunto Elementum Terra.


----------



## OCD

Casio G-SHOCK GW6900, solar atomic.


----------



## fredzoyt

A cheapie Casio at the moment. I just sent my Lum-Tec M-13 in for a new battery.


----------



## mikemcnair

Today? 

a Panerai 177, titanium on leather. 

Tomorrow? DeepSea DeepBlue on rubber  


Sent from my wireless torch machine.


----------



## mikemcnair

Also, I am a horologist (watch smith) and an avid collector, so if anyone has any questions or needs repairs or LUMING done, please ask and I will be glad to walk you through repair over the phone and such so you don't have to pay the high prices for high end watches. 

I have owned and built and fixed just about EVERY MOVEMENT from EVERY mnfr on the globe. So I can often write a fast pictorial DIY on 90% of all watch issues etc.



Sent from my wireless torch machine.


----------



## d13avo

I wear this at weekends






And when at work I wear this


----------



## Thud1023

Today it's the Victorinox, with LED built into band..




Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## pump it

Movado if I didn't lost it. :sigh: 
And now mostly I rely on the cellphone...


----------



## Chay

Thud1023 said:


> Today it's the Victorinox, with LED built into band..
> View attachment 210
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums



Didn't realized that they almost make watches!

My daily watch is a Pebble Smartwatch in white


----------



## nfetterly

Bronze Lum-tec with GSD ammo strap.

Photo taken with the help of some uv light


----------



## Thud1023

Ball Engineer Master II Diver. For you tritium lovers, this has 53 tubes on it : )




Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## kj2

Deep Blue DAYNIGHT Recon Gen.2
Loaded with trits


----------



## ChrisEdu

Here's a current wrist shot.


----------



## renovipaz

Here's mine *Seiko Divers watch 6309-729A Automatic watch Serialnumber.7**41642*.
Very affordable


----------



## daloosh

Wow, I last posted in this thread nine years ago. Well, it's great to see it rolling along. 
Let me share a Sinn:





daloosh


----------



## sipster

Casio Tough Solar. Should never have to replace a battery again. hopefully.


----------



## 5S8Zh5

Citizen Chronomaster, aka The Citizen. Calibre A660 thermocompensated movement, + / - 5 spr (seconds per year). Hour hand only adjust (without stopping movement).


----------



## ahtoxa11

The Mudman is my primary watch. I MTB and hike a lot, so a tough watch that resists dirt, mud, grit, sand, sweat and knocks is a high priority. I've knocked it around plenty, but the case doesn't even show it. It has a compass and it's surprisingly accurate and I rely on it for basic navigation when I'm out in the woods. Solar-powered.


----------



## desmobob

I gave up on my Seiko after it started needing repair every year and picked up a Casio G-Shock "Riseman." I love all the features of this watch, but I sure miss the good looks of my Seiko....

Take it easy,
Bob


----------



## mercurialpissings

Luminox Black Out chrono. Been durable and has survived every bump and tropical wear and tear its been through. The original rubber-silicone bracelet gave out months ago and have replaced it with a green nato strap. A stellar EDC watch.


----------



## funzel

Casio G-Shock GW-A1000


----------



## MrJino

Only have 1 watch, but I love it!


----------



## RBR

.....


----------



## markr6

$19 Casio Telememo 30 via Amazon...try not to don't be jealous! I'm rough on them, so I'll replace and get a fresh cheapo every 4 years or so.

_I have two dollars, and a Casio..._


----------



## MrJino

RBR said:


> Nice Laco only the strap looks kind of a bit strange.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> RBR



Yeah once they wear I will replace with different band.

It doesn't bother me though.


----------



## qmtu

Casio G-shock solar atomic watch, from early 2000's, so I don't remember the exact model


----------

